# 5 New Canadian Records Argyle Range



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

these four in Argyle! consensus is the world record by the end of the weekend will be held by a Canadian. Great shooting guys hopefully will have the opportunity to shoot sunday morning with you guys. I'm taking fear hunting today :RockOn::RockOn: man what a weekend for archery in Manitoba hunt on Saturday, tournament on Sunday a guy just can't lose.:wink: and I'm off the work phone


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

i guess J-Roc!??!

Am i right? maybe?? 
Great shooting, i have a feeling that wasn't the only 1400 shot yesterday, and it looks like the weather today is even better.
hopefully stays the same for tomorow!

Allan


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Is that really Dietmar in there or was he photo shopped in? He looks kind of grey compared to the rest of the guys. Nice shooting whoever that was!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Kevin T - 1403
Rich Vogt - 1388
Ed Wilson - 1379
The other guy 1411

They go at it again at 4:00pm today and then a FITA STAR on Sunday, could see some world records if the weather is good!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*awesome!*

awesome shooting guys..

good luck today and tomorrow..

Gilles


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, 4 1400 shooters having at it.....

Great shooting everyone:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great shooting folks :thumb:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*1400*

Great shooting guys, keep er goin.:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great shooting Guys! Keep up the great work!

:thumb:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Not to burst any bubbles, the scores shot are great, but I just checked the FCA website, and those scores are not records, current records sit as follows:
Aggregate 1412 Dietmar Trillus
90m 350 Kevin Tataryn
70m 357 Rich Voigt
50m 356 Kevin Tataryn
30m 360 32x Dietmar Trillus

Hopefully this fab 4 can put together some more of these awesome scores tomorrow.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Dietmar shot 5 new Master records but there was one more that got shot tonight Kevin shot a 1414 
350
352
354
358 in the rain and in the dark 

Way to go Kenny!!!!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

holly crapppppppp

new world record


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*

awesome shooting Kevin.. congrats!

Gilles


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

one more shoot to gocongrats kevin


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

More great scores tonight. As posted above, Kevin Tataryn shot a smoking 1414(350+352+354+358), it was an FCA FITA, not a FITA STAR, so it will only count as a nationals record...it was great to see, and the scary thing is, he left points on the table. Dietmar was solid as always(1407=342+352+353+360)...me, not so much(1381=331+345+349+356)...it was far from nice tonight, with moderate winds and at times, heavy rain. 30m was shot almost in the dark. Tomorrow is registered as a FITA STAR, and I am sure we will have a big turnout, should see some big scores...the weather looks for more rain with a light wind.


----------

